# Bill and Jalen's Magic Preview



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That Turkoglu expiring is a major asset for this franchise. Could they steal a decent young player or two from a team that fears the tax? I think they probably can before the trade deadline.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> That Turkoglu expiring is a major asset for this franchise. Could they steal a decent young player or two from a team that fears the tax? I think they probably can before the trade deadline.


Expiring are not worth that much anymore also Turkoglu & Orlando are working on a buyout.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ender said:


> Expiring are not worth that much anymore also Turkoglu & Orlando are working on a buyout.


They still have pretty good value. I know they're working on a buyout, but I think that's a bad move valuewise for them.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> They still have pretty good value. I know they're working on a buyout, but I think that's a bad move valuewise for them.


The last good value trade involving an expiring contract was 4 years ago and was only done because the team trading for the expiring was beyond desperate.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ender said:


> The last good value trade involving an expiring contract was 4 years ago and was only done because the team trading for the expiring was beyond desperate.


An expiring as the principal component in a deal doesn't happen much, but many trades every single year involve expirings as crucial cogs. 

Do you think the Warriors could have cleared up enough space to take a run at Dwight and eventually sign Iguodala without the Jefferson, Biedrins, and Rush expirings? 

How could the Clippers have acquired Dudley and Reddick without the Caron Butler expiring to throw in with Eric Bledsoe.

Expiring contracts are still the life blood of player movement in this league. 

What if Toronto decides to cut ties with DeMar DeRozan this season? How could the Magic jump on that opportunity without giving up core pieces and without a large expiring like Turkoglu's?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Do you think the Warriors could have cleared up enough space to take a run at Dwight and eventually sign Iguodala without the Jefferson, Biedrins, and Rush expirings?


Those were not expirings Warriors had to send 2 unprotected draft(a move they are going to regret) to Utah to eat their contracts.



> Expiring contracts are still the life blood of player movement in this league.


Yes but that is the only value they have now as cap filler to get a trade done.



> What if Toronto decides to cut ties with DeMar DeRozan this season? How could the Magic jump on that opportunity without giving up core pieces and without a large expiring like Turkoglu's?


It would still take more then just Hedo's contract to get that trade done, teams are not going to give up talent just to dump a contract.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ender said:


> Those were not expirings Warriors had to send 2 unprotected draft(a move they are going to regret) to Utah to eat their contracts.


Those were expirings. That deal would not have gotten done unless all three players had expiring contracts.



> Yes but that is the only value they have now as cap filler to get a trade done.


Which is important value.



> It would still take more then just Hedo's contract to get that trade done, teams are not going to give up talent just to dump a contract.


But without that contract, it's not getting done at all. Ergo, his contract has value.


----------

